# Jotul Gas Stove



## Deastty (Aug 13, 2021)

I have a Jotul GF 400 DV gas stove and I have no idea what it is worth. Is there anyone on this forum that can advise me. We would like to sell it.   Thank you!


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 13, 2021)

Can't read the manufacture date on the unit, so I can't tell how old it is.
new ones go for about $2900 (I think). If yours is only a couple of years 
old, maybe you could get HALF of that price...


----------



## Deastty (Aug 16, 2021)

DAKSY said:


> Can't read the manufacture date on the unit, so I can't tell how old it is.
> new ones go for about $2900 (I think). If yours is only a couple of years
> old, maybe you could get HALF of that price...


Thank you for responding. I can't find a manufacture date - do you know where it would be on the unit? It's over 10 years old because it was here when we bought the house. It's installed in a summer cottage, so it has been used very little.  Probably only in early June and late September.


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 16, 2021)

Look for the serial number on the rating plate, & call your local Jotul dealer.
They can narrow the serial number to a manufacturing timeframe.


----------



## Deastty (Aug 17, 2021)

DAKSY said:


> Look for the serial number on the rating plate, & call your local Jotul dealer.
> They can narrow the serial number to a manufacturing timeframe.



Thank you!


----------

